

Show HN: Readpiles – Create a pile of good reads - plainOldText
http://readpiles.com

======
cpr
(Unfortunately, "piles" sounds like a medical condition.)

~~~
plainOldText
Hmm, interesting. Thank you for the feedback.

------
kkl
Bookmarked. I hope this starts seeing some more contributions.

